# Peeing small spots on towels and blankets



## IagainstI (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello,

My dog penny is good about going outside to pee. However, if there is a dog blanket or towel on the floor she will pee a small spot on it about the size of a quarter or loonie. How can I make her stop doing this?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## tripod (Apr 4, 2011)

Is Penny fixed? sometimes unaltered dogs feel the need to mark things that they like. another issue could be if there are other animals in the house. Penny may be showing that she is the alpha by marking anything that could be comfy bedding for the other animals.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep. What Tripod said. I would make sure there are no towels on the floor and she will probably forget about the behavior.


----------



## IagainstI (Apr 22, 2011)

Penny is not fixed. She is a little over 3 months old. There are no other pets in the house. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

She is not fully house broken. Keep working on it.


----------

